# What could it be????



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Speculations welcome 

I know I've posted here a few times about Lily's itchy skin and ear infections. When she was a little puppy she had ear infections often and itchy skin constantly. SO, I researched food and changed her to Wellness Puppy (from Royal Canin/Bil-Jac). THis made the incidents slightly less frequesnt but still there. Shortly after the girls turned one, I switched them both to Wellness Core thinking it was the grains causing Lily's problems. It kept it at bay for a few months but then she got another ear infection and the itchy skin started. So, we switched to Fromm's with the same result. 

At this point in time, I switched her to Honest Kitchen (Force) and a raw diet in the PM. She was itchy skin/ear infection free for months. Then, I got some Nature's Variety rabbit samples (kibble) and gave it to the girls. Within a week, we were at the vet for itchy skin.

Fast forward 2 weeks, Roxy comes home and of course she's on Purina. I immediately switch her to Fromm's then TOTW when Riley comes home. Lily got some TOTW when Riley first came home, and she got an ear infection which has since cleared up.

Last night, Hubby gave Lily (well all of them) some TOTW as their PM meal (lazy). In bed last night Lily was scratching and biting at her skin.

It seems that ALL kibble bothers her. What exactly do you think it is? My best guess is the preservative. I asked the vet but he said she needs an RX diet  not happening as she doesn't have the problem on the HK/raw diet that I normally feed.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It could be potatos? Flaxseed oil? You'd have to do some detective work and see what is the common denominator in the kibbles that is not present in the THK or the raw and you could probably narrow it down. 

I'm just glad to hear that she's so much better on her new diet! That's fabulous.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know but daisy has a similar problem just not itching she has bad stools (blood mucous etc) if she eats one piece personally I think it's the preservatives or chemicals they use in processing anything that turns 'meat' into hard crusty biscuits must be pretty powerful


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> It seems that ALL kibble bothers her. What exactly do you think it is? My best guess is the preservative.


My guess? The kibble! LOL Obviously...but in all seriousness some dogs just do NOT do well on kibble period. The processing, the preservatives, whatever it is...it doesn't agree with them. I am glad however that the raw/dehydrated raw diet is working for her. I don't think I could *ever* feed a kibble again regardless of the ratings honestly. I just don't trust any of it.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

There is not one ingredient that is in ALL of the kibble that is not in HK or I have given raw. I won't be giving her kibble anymore (obviously) was just trying to figure it out  I'm guessing it's just the process that it takes to make the kibble or something. Crazy pup!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Is there chicken in all of those? I'm not sure since I didn't check ingredients. Zoey's allergic to chicken in processed form but handles it fine in raw form. Same with Beef. Something abou the processing that changes the protein and makes it different. She itches like crazy if she even gets a small treat that has chicken in it.


----------

